# Help with my dedicated room.



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Over the Xmas break I plan on working on my new dedicated room, it's currently the unused bedroom. 

I've got all my equipment sorted however I've not looked into the acoustic at all, can you guys help?

here is a quick sketch I've just done on my iPad (hope you guys understand my scribbles?).










The screen is going to be a 115" diagonal 2.40:1 scope screen as I have a Panamorph A lens. All the equipment is to be located outside the room in a cupboard.

The whole room is to be covered in acoustically transparent fabric panels that I'm hoping to start on Monday .

I live in the UK so have access to different materials to some of you guys? I have seen Rockwool RW3 and Knauf Rocksilk rs60 mentioned, what do you guys think of these materials?

Many thanks in advance.

Stuart


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope you're planning on an AT screen also. Otherwise, a 115" diagonal screen in a 116" wide room is going to either slam the speakers up against the side walls or force mounting under/over the screen which isn't optimal either.

Forgetting that for a moment, in a 139" long room, ideally you're going to sit somewhere around 45-53"
from your head to the back wall. Add in another 12" for the screen wall and you're going to end up sitting like 70" from a 115" diagonal screen. That's WAY close.

Bryan


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Bryan,

Thanks for the reply,

I have my seating 100 inch from my screen wall at the moment (using a White muslin cloth as a temp screen to see how it looks) looks fine from this distance.

Would you advise I move my seating closer to the screen wall and reduce the size of the screen?

I'm a complete noob to acoustics so any help or advice would be good.

I will also be using centrestage XD material for my screen.

Stuart.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're 100" from a screen that's 12" out from the wall, that only puts you about 27" from the rear wall if my math is correct on my first cup of morning coffee  Farther forward will give you a better surround experience and put you in a place where you're farther from the boundary where bass builds up and masks a lot of details, imaging cues, dialog clarity, etc.

My comments about speaker location still stand which is another reason to use a smaller screen.

Bryan


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

I will have a play later and move forward a little.

My speakers will be located behind the screen (there is a window behind that I will plug and stick the speakers in the space).

As for acoustic ideas what would you recommend? 

I have done a fair bit of research over the last couple of hours and was thinking about bass traps in the from corners floor to ceiling and a 6 inch covering on the back wall.

I will also treat the entire front wall and side Walls up to ear height with 2" knauf rocksilk rs60.

I'm also going to put fabric panels on the ceiling would you recommend some rs60 above the seating position?

I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing I just know I want good clear sound.

Stuart.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Overall, a good generic plan for the room. Some suggestions:

First 5ish ft of the side walls, go floor to ceiling with the absorption.

Rear wall - use a faced product or cover the 6" with some 6ish mil plastic. This is to allow bass control to still be present but not overdeaden the surround field which we'd like a bit more lively.

Bryan


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Bryan,

Do you mean 5 feet from the front wall on the side Walls?

I will do a quick sketch on my iPad now (it may help)..

Stuart


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Brian,

This is my plan as it stands, all floor to ceiling..

If this looks ok I will work on the side Walls and hopefully place an order .










Stuart


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Starting at the edge of the corner traps, do the side walls floor to ceiling for the first 5' then drop down to just up to ear level.

Bryan


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Bryan your a great help.

Would you recommend clouds too?

Stuart


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With the low ceiling height and large screen, most likely they're going to be in the way of the projector beam unless you do something maybe 2" max and keep it tight to the ceiling.

Bryan


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

I will see how much I have left and may potentially use some on the ceiling.

Would I have much benefit of using 1" thick rocksilk with a 1" thick gap behind or 2" material and no gap on my front and side Walls (the latter being my first idea)?

Stuart


----------

